

Things to Know When Designing for iOS - AshFurrow
http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/5-things-to-know-when-designing-for-ios/

======
gdubs
If you're an aspiring iOS dev/designer and any of this sounds new, you should
read Apple's human interface guidelines:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/ipad/#documentation/U...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/ipad/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html)

------
seivan
1) Learn to code your own God Damn Design™

2) Get an illustrator (or learn how to draw, but this is much much more harder
than learning how to sling junk in Photoshop/CSS/UIAppearanceProxy )

For iOS, a developer that can do the design work is worth much more than two
entities who does not know the other side.

~~~
pazimzadeh
I've seen you write a variation of the same idea on so many Hacker News
stories in the past few weeks. Maybe you should write a blog post explaining
in detail why you think that this is true, and perhaps we can have a civilized
discussion about it without resorting to name calling (UX monkey, slinging
junk).

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393816>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5382167>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393816>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5306823>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5306817>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5182105>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138904>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5128165>

~~~
seivan
I'm on it :)

------
niggler
"Error establishing a database connection"

~~~
shadeless
Google Cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.tee...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.teehanlax.com/blog/5-things-
to-know-when-designing-for-ios/)

